# Seresto flea and tick collar?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

FM, is this a new product, not familiar with it. 

I'd be interested in hearing comments from anyone using it.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It was just released in the US in February, I believe, but has been in Europe for a year or longer from what I've read.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Here's a link to a thread by cgriffin about it:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...standard/148258-seresto-flea-tick-collar.html


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll be interested to see the feedback here. I just advantix'ed our crew and it's so greasy. I have to cover all our family room furniture for a couple of days after we had an incident where Cody leaned up against the leather couch and it took the finish right off! Luckily, it was made to order by a local co and they were able to take the cushion and re-do it. They say they see this all the time.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree P&M's Mom. I have been using Advantix for the last year or so and the grease is really bad with it, moreso than with Frontline Plus. 

I like the idea that you can just take the collar off if there is an adverse reaction, unlike with the drops. You have to give them a bath to try to get the drops off if they have a bad reaction to them.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The Scalibor collar has been around for a while and I think some of the people who do field work on here use it. We're getting ready to take the dogs and go on vacation so I don't want to try anything new, but I'm giving thought to using collars when we get home. Change makes me nervous though.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It makes me nervous, too.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

My vet got those Seresto flea and tick collars in now, but I have not tried them yet. 
I asked another vet about it and she really liked them. She also said the collar has a break away, so dogs can't strangle themselves with it. 

I am not sure, about trying the collar yet, so this year I started Frontline Tritak. It is the upgrade to Frontline Plus. My feedback so far: does not leave as much grease and does not have a heavy chemical odor. I have found attached dead ticks on my dogs but they were not bloated full of blood, like with the old Frontline Plus. I guess so far so good, but time will tell. The tick season is just starting to pick up.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for your input on it cgriffin. 

I think I'll ask my vet her opinion, too. After those 6 month HW shots that killed so many dogs, I am leery about using something new on the market.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

Just bought two of them, $10 instant rebate,which came to $50 a piece, the company is also offered a $20 mail in rebate for each collar. I believe Bayer is the company same makers of the Advantics products. I didn't put them on the dogs yet but you can't beat the price for about $60 I'm getting 8 months of protection for 2 dogs, we'll have to wait and see if its worth it. I'll be putting them on in May, no ticks yet and haven't seen a flea in a long time. I can't put a collar on my Pug his neck is larger than his head so I guess Frontline for him, or some generic.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean.
I had to go with the Soresto flea and tick collar. Certifect or the Frontline Tritak this year, because my vet totally phased out the original Frontline Plus. Certifect, also made by Frontline Plus, is something I will not try. It has Amitraz in it, which was in Promeris years ago. Promeris also made a lot of dogs sick, I don't remember if any died. Promeris was also a flea topical and pulled off the market.
So, to me Frontline Tritak sounded like the only new option. But believe me, I watched my dogs like a hawk after the first application, to make sure I did not see anything that would make me run them to the vet, stat.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh, I agree, you can't beat the price of the Soresto collar if it really works and lasts 8 months. But, I am not sold on it yet.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

One question- is it necessary to leave these collars on 24/7, or can you just put them on before going outside? I'm happy with our current topical flea/tick medication (so far) but thought adding a collar for those times we are in a heavy tick area, but didn't know if it would be as effective.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Anne, I asked the vet the same thing and the word was, "you should leave it on 24/7". I also don't care much for that, especially since my dachshund sleeps in bed with me and the website of the actual product says 'not to let the pet sleep in bed with you when wearing the collar'. 
For anyone having cats, the vet told me that this collar is safe around cats, because the stuff will not come off when touching the collar and a cat could even lick the collar without ill effects. I don't have cats, so not an issue.
But, like I said, I am not sold on it yet.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Can you leave a regular collar on the dog and also use this collar? I know with some of them you can't, as a leather collar for example will attract the medication to itself and it will not spread through the fur as it should. It will all go to the collar.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

I too would be interested in if it works. Saw the commercial the other day. Have pups on Advantix II, but still finding ticks. They seem to be dying and hardly engorged so I know the medicine is working. I just prefer to find none. My vet said last year the tick problem was really bad in Austin.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I did not ask about the other collars and if it interferes with them.
I know the vet said, that the insecticide in the flea/tick collar itself does not come off in your hand like the other collars, that is what makes it safer around cats. I don't know if that helps. 
Also, the vet said, that if your dog is a heavy swimmer, the collar will most likely not last the full 8 months. But, I think that would only make sense.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

I was about to buy 2 when I realized that it only works for fleas and ticks. No mention of mosquitoes, flies, lice... etc.. which K9 advantix does.. argh..


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I tried K-9 Advantix years ago and both my boys got sick from it. My vet does not even carry any kind of K-9 Advantix anymore because they had so many problems with it. 

There are not a lot of products out there that will also repel mosquitos and flies.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

cgriffin said:


> Anne, I asked the vet the same thing and the word was, "you should leave it on 24/7". I also don't care much for that, especially since my dachshund sleeps in bed with me and the website of the actual product says 'not to let the pet sleep in bed with you when wearing the collar'.
> For anyone having cats, the vet told me that this collar is safe around cats, because the stuff will not come off when touching the collar and a cat could even lick the collar without ill effects. I don't have cats, so not an issue.
> But, like I said, I am not sold on it yet.


Too bad, I'd like additional protection for those times the dogs need it but don't want the insecticide on the collar in the house on surfaces, etc.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is a link I posted previously:

Bayer Animal Health: For trade media


----------

